
Some thoughts on incumbents - jamesjyu
http://cdixon.org/2011/04/04/some-thoughts-on-incumbents/
======
skmurphy
Interesting perspective on twitter as an incumbent in this paragraph:

    
    
       Incumbents that don’t yet have a successful business model (e.g. Twitter) 
       might *think* they have a strategy, but expect it to change as they figure 
       out their business model.  An incumbent without a successful business 
       model is like a drunk person firing an Uzi around the room.

------
Swizec
Cdixon doesn't go quite this far, but I think he's suggestively wagging his
eyebrows at the notion that "If you're using their API, they're an incumbent"

This notion changes things dramatically for smallish young startups and
personal projects.

